# 10 Acres North of Spokane $85



## Robert (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello, my wife ( Kellyhill ) and I are selling our home in Washington state and moving to South Carolina. We own 10 acres with a about a 150X200 foot enclosed, deer proof garden. The soil is a deep volcanic silt/loam so we water our garden every other day in the summer. The well is 15 GPM and the water tastes good. The rest of the land has mostly some lodgepole pine of various ages. Stimsom lumber owns the 160 behind us. So we often see Deer, Turkeys and some Moose:rock:.

Here is the link from our Realitor
http://www.tourvista.com/8314

And here is our home flicker pictures.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Enjoy, Robert & Kellyhill


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh! Eighty-five THOUSAND!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It's beautiful, but the map shows it off the coast of Africa. LOL


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, your right it is $85,000. And we are not off the coast of Africa, just a little north of Spokane.

Robert.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

If I had the money....

Lots of nice pics in that second link. Beautiful goat by the way!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

How far north? What town are you in (near)?


----------



## KellyHill (May 8, 2004)

Cindy-e, we are in Diamond lake, 35 min north of Spokane and 10 miles from Newport.


----------



## Robert (Jul 13, 2005)

Cindy-e, I tired to post a picture from Google maps of our location. No luck on that. So I up loaded one to our flicker account. Look around you should find in there.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------

